# Replacement casters on Shop Fox mobile base



## waynet (Oct 17, 2007)

I know I saw someone talking about replacing the casters on their Shop Fox mobile base to get it to move a little easier but now I can't find the thread. I would like to know which casters are the best to use and also sould I replace the fixed casters with swivel casters?


----------



## Brodie (Jan 1, 2008)

If you replace the fixed casters, you'll have a saw that can move in all directions. This means you'll need to lock down all wheels when you're ready to use it. Do you want to deal with that?

As for the mobile base, do you wheels lock down now, or do you twist a know and push down a post that lifts those wheels off the floor? If that is the case, you'll need to get wheels that are the same size. If not, WoodCraft has them, as I'm sure Rockler does. You'll want wheels that don't have a lot of give.

Good Luck,

Brodie


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've got rubber casters on a rubber floor. 3/4" thick rubber floor mats. The tools are hard to get moving but once moving are fairly easy to move. I've got swivels on all 4 cornets. on all my tools.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Harbor freight, woodcraft, and even Grainger can get you better casters.


----------



## waynet (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have the base that locks with a twist pole on the front of the base. I know where to get the casters my biggest concern was getting the correct type and if I should put locking swivels on the back. I don't want to get stuck with caster that to the same thing these do; they don't move.


----------



## BJP (Jul 20, 2009)

I had the same problem with the Shop Fox D3057 casters, I rolled off the outer wheel layer on 2 of the casters. I called around and was able to find replacement Wheels From WW Grainger Manufactured by AILBˆØN Industried (their # is 5VT70

Barry, SE VA


----------



## 22windrider (Mar 25, 2014)

Had the same problem with the Shop Fox caster wheels falling apart. Due to them being metric I could not find a local replacement caster so I contacted Allied Caster Co. Bought four wheels, axles and bolts for $29. Had to very slightly spread the forks because the American wheels were thicker but it was easy since the shop fox caster metal was noticably thinner than it's American counter part.


----------

